# can't install nvidia drivers

## alex232328

Notebook Lenovo G560 

```

localhost ~ # tail -n20 Xorg.0.log 

[    12.651] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[    12.651] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[    12.651] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[    12.675] [b](EE) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 is not supported by the 173.14.39[/b]

[    12.675] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     NVIDIA driver.

[    12.675] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

[    12.675] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[    12.675] (II) UnloadSubModule: "wfb"

[    12.675] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb"

[    12.675] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[    12.675] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    12.675] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    12.675] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    12.675] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    12.675] (EE) 

[    12.685] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

localhost ~ # tail -n20 messages   

Jan  1 16:29:43 localhost /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[1782]: status: inactive

Jan  1 16:29:43 localhost /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[1795]: status: inactive

Jan  1 16:29:43 localhost sshd[1829]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Jan  1 16:29:43 localhost sshd[1829]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Jan  1 16:29:45 localhost dhcpcd[1653]: enp7s0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan  1 16:29:47 localhost kernel: [   19.989097] enp7s0: no IPv6 routers present

Jan  1 16:29:49 localhost dhcpcd[1653]: enp7s0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

Jan  1 16:29:49 localhost dhcpcd[1653]: enp7s0: no IPv6 Routers available

Jan  1 16:29:57 localhost NetworkManager[1637]: <info> (enp7s0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.

Jan  1 16:29:57 localhost NetworkManager[1637]: <info> Activation (enp7s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Jan  1 16:29:57 localhost NetworkManager[1637]: <info> Activation (enp7s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Jan  1 16:29:57 localhost NetworkManager[1637]: <info> Activation (enp7s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.

Jan  1 16:30:01 localhost crond[1834]: pam_unix(crond:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Jan  1 16:30:01 localhost CROND[1835]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Jan  1 16:30:01 localhost CROND[1834]: pam_unix(crond:session): session closed for user root

Jan  1 16:32:04 localhost sshd[1846]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Version;Remote: 192.168.0.103-58677;Protocol: 2.0;Client: OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3

Jan  1 16:32:04 localhost sshd[1846]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Kex;Remote: 192.168.0.103-58677;Enc: aes128-ctr;MAC: hmac-md5;Comp: none [preauth]

Jan  1 16:32:04 localhost sshd[1846]: SSH: Server;Ltype: Authname;Remote: 192.168.0.103-58677;Name: root [preauth]

Jan  1 16:32:06 localhost sshd[1846]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.0.103 port 58677 ssh2

Jan  1 16:32:06 localhost sshd[1846]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

localhost ~ # tail -n20 dmesg    

[    3.231222] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

[    3.231774] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    3.232199] Freeing unused kernel memory: 600k freed

[    3.232703] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    3.233276] Freeing unused kernel memory: 844k freed

[    3.233917] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1604k freed

[    4.569574] <30>systemd-udevd[1168]: starting version 208

[    5.006498] <30>systemd-udevd[1187]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp7s0

[    5.396324] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    5.396328] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    5.759648] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    5.759664] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    5.759677] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    5.759689] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.759696] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[    5.759818] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.39  Wed Nov 27 14:25:00 PST 2013

[    5.861796] <30><30>systemd-sysctlsystemd-sysctl[1209]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib64/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.[1210]: Overwriting earlier assignment of kernel/sysrq in file '/usr/lib64/sysctl.d/60-gentoo.conf'.

[    5.861805] 

[    6.768154] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4194300k 

[    6.803616] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

localhost ~ # 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alex232328,

Thats a very old nvidia driver you have installed 

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): The NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 is not supported by the 173.14.39
```

What does lspci show for your laptop.

Does it have an Optimus graphics system?

----------

## alex232328

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> alex232328,
> 
> Thats a very old nvidia driver you have installed 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

localhost ~ # lspci | grep -i vga

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)

localhost ~ # 

```

I don't know Optimus or not.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alex232328,

Do you also have an Intel Graphics Card?

If so, you have an Optimus Graphics system and must make the Intel Graphics work first.

It looks like you have masked nvidia-drivers newer than 173.14.39 but you want the current one.

The mask will be in /etc/portage/package.mask ... or you have a very old portage tree, in which case you have much bigger problems than just nvidia-drivers.

----------

## alex232328

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> alex232328,
> 
> Do you also have an Intel Graphics Card?
> 
> If so, you have an Optimus Graphics system and must make the Intel Graphics work first.
> ...

 

I installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run

And it works!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alex232328,

Don't do that - portage does not know its there.

Bad things will happen later.

----------

## Slabity

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you also have an Intel Graphics Card?
> 
> If so, you have an Optimus Graphics system and must make the Intel Graphics work first.
> ...

 

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but I've been trying to set up an Optimus system for a bit and can't find much documentation online. What sort of process do I need to go through?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Slabity,

You have two options.

Follow the Bumblebee project or read the nvidia README file in /usr/share/doc/  around Chapter 33.

Optimus Graphics systems consist of a complete Intel Graphics system and a nVidia chip that can only draw the framebuffer. It has no way to refresh the image on the display.

So, in low power, low performance mode, you use the Intel Graphics as normal.

In High power, high performance, the nVidia chip does the drawing in the framebuffer and the Intel chip paints the image on the screen.

----------

